
In 1961, Roald Dahl Hosted His Own Version of 'The Twilight Zone' - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/in-1961-roald-dahl-hosted-his-own-version-of-the-twilight-zone
======
mpclark
...and, in the UK, he was responsible for many of the episodes of Tales Of The
Unexpected, a similar sort of show that ran through most of the eighties.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_the_Unexpected_(TV_se...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tales_of_the_Unexpected_\(TV_series\))

------
__coaxialcabal
Four Rooms is a great example of Roald Dahl's work..

 _Four Rooms is a 1995 American anthology comedy film directed by Allison
Anders, Alexandre Rockwell, Robert Rodriguez, and Quentin Tarantino, each
directing a segment of it that in its entirety is loosely based on the adult
short fiction writings of Roald Dahl, especially Man from the South which is
the basis for the last one, Penthouse - "The Man from Hollywood" directed by
Tarantino._
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Rooms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Rooms)

Someone Like You [https://www.amazon.com/Someone-Like-You-Roald-
Dahl/dp/014003...](https://www.amazon.com/Someone-Like-You-Roald-
Dahl/dp/0140030743) is a great collection of these short stories and a used
copy may be had cheap!

~~~
jdminhbg
Wow, I had no idea Road Dahl wrote adult fiction at all, much less that Four
Rooms was based on it. Great pointer.

~~~
david-given
His autobiography is good, too; _Boy_ is his younger days, including such
details as the Great (Dead) Mouse Plot and his time at a series of awful,
awful 1930s British public school[1] and the many times he was caned there;
_Going Solo_ is about him as a young man in pre-war Empire Africa and then,
later, during the war, as one of the last RAF fighter pilots helping hold back
the Germans in Greece; he got shot down in the Sahara and nearly went blind.

They're hilariously funny and terrifying and disturbing and wonderful, all at
the same time.

[1] 'Public school', in UK parlance, means the same thing as 'private school'
in the US, except different. We have private schools as well. They're
different too.

------
dabernathy89
Roald Dahl had some good creepy stories. There's a collection called 'Skin'
that I read when I was a kid:

[https://amzn.com/0141310340](https://amzn.com/0141310340)

The one I remember the most is about a guy who invents a device that lets him
hear plants screaming in horror as they are trimmed/chopped/etc.

~~~
UncleSlacky
That story was turned into a "Tales of the Unexpected" episode (#41):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tales_of_the_Unexpecte...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tales_of_the_Unexpected_episodes#Series_Four)

~~~
dabernathy89
Oh neat! I'll have to find a way to watch that.

~~~
ptaipale
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn1oyZidX8Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn1oyZidX8Q)

